# Chances of getting a Study permit



## deepak.showri (May 21, 2016)

Dear advisers, 

I wish to thank you in advance!!, 
hopefully i may hear some good responses back from you!.

I am a 34 year old software engineer (ETL/Database Developer) from India having 3.5 years of experience in the related field.i am married and i have a 3 year old son.
I donot qualify for applying a PR because i donot satisfy CRS score.

Henceforth..my idea is to apply for a 1 year diploma course in SENECA COLLEGE(TORONTO) and the course(Database development/ september 2016 intake) i am going to apply is closely related what i am working now.

Kindly suggest if there are any chances that i am likely to get a student permit ?
I am not planning to apply to take my wife and kids along with me, it will be later after my course ends.

any suggestions or help full tips are welcome. 

regards,
Deepak.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Contact the International Office from Seneca to find out what qualifications/language level they require to apply for that course.
Make sure you can show that you have all the money available to pay for the course, books, rent and other cost of living for the entire year.
More info: Study in Canada


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

deepak.showri said:


> Dear advisers,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have no advisers on this forum - it's a forum where people share their experiences, not where immigration advice is given 


As the header says


> *Canada Expat Forum for Expats Living in Canada* The Canada Expats forum is a great place to meet other Expats now living in Canada. Join our Expat community and discuss all issues including living, working, kids, transportation, socialising, eating and buying houses in Canada.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

deepak.showri said:


> Dear advisers,
> 
> I wish to thank you in advance!!,
> hopefully i may hear some good responses back from you!.
> ...




So you don't qualify to emigrate to Canada and want to do an end run around the system?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

deepak.showri said:


> Dear advisers,
> 
> I wish to thank you in advance!!,
> hopefully i may hear some good responses back from you!.
> ...


It can be _very_ difficult to get a study permit to come to Canada.

First off, you have to be accepted at a college or university... there are specific rules that you must follow in order to qualify to apply for a Study Permit. 

If you haven't already secured admission to Seneca College, you may be too late for a September 2016 start.

There are English language assessments required for admission to most programs (this includes Canadian students), and if you don't achieve a certain score, you won't be accepted.

It is _very_ expensive to go to university in Canada. As an International Student, you will pay more tuition than Canadian students... when I was in university in the 1990s, International Students paid 2.5 times as much as Canadian students, and this was at a community college.

In order to get a study permit, in addition to being accepted to a program, you will have to prove to the government that you have enough money to pay the following

a) Tuition.
b) Living Costs (rent, food, clothing, transportation, internet, cell phone, landline etc).
c) Health Insurance.
d) Any incidentals you may need.

Also keep in mind that while you are allowed to work while you have a study permit, you are limited as to how many hours per week you work and where you are allowed to work. 

There is on-campus work available, but there are usually more applicants than there are jobs, so on-campus work is often hard to come by.

You might be able to get a _part time_ job off campus, but employers _will_ ask if you have the necessary visa (i.e. do you have a work permit) and they also have the right to refuse to employ people who are on a study permit.... I have seen ads that stipulate "no student visa" on them.

You _cannot_ get a student loan from the Canadian government to fund your studies, nor may you apply for any social assistance from the government. The onus is on you to prove, before you leave your home country, that you have the necessary funds available to fund your studies and your life in Canada _without_ relying on social assistance.

Also know that coming to Canada on a study permit _does *not*_ automatically qualify you for Permanent Residency. You must leave Canada after your studies. 

You _might_ qualify to be able to stay if you meet the criteria for one of the following programs... if you don't qualify for those programs, then you must leave Canada at the end of your studies.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

And I've seen international students who got an open work permit after their graduation, but couldn't secure a job at their level, so eventually had to leave the country again because they couldn't apply for a permanent resident visa.
One of my current clients is such an international student who graduates in an IT related field, and is working at a call centre to pay the bills. But he knows he has to leave the country in a couple of months, as he couldn't secure a job that qualifies for PR.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I hope you're rich... the fees _per *semester*_ for the 2014-2015 academic year was as follows... there are _*two*_ semesters in the DAD program that you want to attend and _the fees will have gone up_ in the 2 years since this list was produced:



> Mandatory Fees:
> 
> 
> Tuition Fee	$8135.50
> ...


The above fees _do *not*_ include 

a) Books and Equipment fees required by the College that are specific to the DAD program

b) Living Costs (rent, food, clothing, transportation, internet, cell phone, landline etc).

c) Health Insurance.

d) Any incidentals you may need.

Please keep in mind that Toronto can be _very_ cold during the winter (I was in Toronto in early January '15 and the day that we left, the _air temperature_ was -13°C and when the _wind chill_ was calculated, that value dropped to -22°C), so your heating costs will go up when the weather is cold.

For health insurance, you will be required to wait 90 days before you can apply for health insurance from the provincial government (monthly fee applies). This means that you will have to carry your own comprehensive insurance to cover you for the 90 day waiting period - this insurance is at _your_ expense and is _not_ reimbursed by the Canadian government or Seneca College.


----------



## lizbth (May 6, 2016)

Also keep in mind that it's the summer right now, so you may have difficulty getting ahold of anyone in the International Students office, especially before 1pm EDT. With Seneca specifically, you have to make sure you call the right campus, there are four different campuses at Seneca so you want to make sure you call the right one to get the correct information


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

lizbth said:


> Also keep in mind that it's the summer right now, so you may have difficulty getting ahold of anyone in the International Students office, especially before 1pm EDT. With Seneca specifically, you have to make sure you call the right campus, there are four different campuses at Seneca so you want to make sure you call the right one to get the correct information


Personally, I think that OP is too late to apply for admission for September 2016.

I couldn't find any specific information on the Seneca College website but going by the Douglas College website (it's fairly well known in Vancouver and I attended back in the 90's), their International Student applications close on 31 May, so I'd imagine that Seneca's deadlines would be on a similar timeline.

OP needs to get his paperwork couriered out to Toronto by Friday at the latest, if he has any hope of moving forward.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

lizbth said:


> Also keep in mind that it's the summer right now, so you may have difficulty getting ahold of anyone in the International Students office, especially before 1pm EDT.




You don't think administrative staff are working before 1pm? Having worked in academia for a decade I can assure you that they are working. And for an office like the international student's office, this will be one of their busier times of year as they assist those international students who will be starting in September.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Personally, I think that OP is too late to apply for admission for September 2016.
> 
> I couldn't find any specific information on the Seneca College website but going by the Douglas College website (it's fairly well known in Vancouver and I attended back in the 90's), their International Student applications close on 31 May, so I'd imagine that Seneca's deadlines would be on a similar timeline.
> 
> OP needs to get his paperwork couriered out to Toronto by Friday at the latest, if he has any hope of moving forward.


It often depends on the program. For those with lots of applicants the deadline will have passed or will be rapidly approaching. For others with fewer applicants they will accept applications for a longer period. That being said, an international student applying in June or July is going to have an extremely difficult time getting everything in order for a September start, to the point of it basically being impossible.


----------

